# Fluval profile aquarium 1500 questions



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

So I'm about to buy a fluval profile 1500 aquarium set up

Question is the tank is pre drilled and pump, comes with 2 fluval 305s
Can I hook up two rena xp4 filters to it instead or am I stuck with the stock 305s
(Could up to 405/406 but I know not strong enough , I do have two xp4 running on old 55 and 33 thAt I could swap out)


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes you sure can, I know somebody who used an fx5 and Eheim on Fluval tanks.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny thing... I was looking forward to fifteen hundred questions about your Fluval profile aquarium...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, those Profile aquariums look great. Good luck with it and please post pics when you have it set up. The included filters aren't the greatest and I would upgrade them as well. I hate that they force you to buy them. I wonder if whichever store you are buying from would give you credit for them.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> The included filters aren't the greatest and I would upgrade them as well. I hate that they force you to buy them. I wonder if whichever store you are buying from would give you credit for them.


I was at Fraser Aquariums last week talking to Edward about the Profile series and the Hagen/Fluval sales rep was there. I said that if I bought one of the Profile set-ups I wouldn't want/need the filter, so Edward told me that he would sell me the package without the filter (at a discounted price). The Profile would have to be ordered in as the store doesn't have any in stock.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I was at Fraser Aquariums last week talking to Edward about the Profile series and the Hagen/Fluval sales rep was there. I said that if I bought one of the Profile set-ups I wouldn't want/need the filter, so Edward told me that he would sell me the package without the filter (at a discounted price). The Profile would have to be ordered in as the store doesn't have any in stock.


That's pretty awesome that he could be flexible on that. To be perfectly honest, those fluval filters are probably 3 or 4th down the list if I were to buy a canister. I'd say do a sump for anything larger than 100 gallons!  I'm working on mine as we speak.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Awww lol I should have checked Fraser aquarium how much was discounted price without filter?
I got mine from pjs pet Richmond which closing and changin to petcetera?!?! lol anyways ya they said I couldn't take filter out
But damn pjs can't store anything ??? lol built my stand and it has damage on bamboo finish and a few cracks within stand...
Waiting for them to reply me back to see wat they can do


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

O hehehe any know where I could find the rena xp4 disconnect values mine broke and when I flip the switch up the ball doesn't close so water just keeps coming out = water all over he floor T_T right now it has silicon all round it so it won't leak but I can't clean it unless I want to re silicon etc


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

worst case scenario , take some duck billed vice grips and clamp them closed , my xp3 does the same thing ,


mike.m said:


> O hehehe any know where I could find the rena xp4 disconnect values mine broke and when I flip the switch up the ball doesn't close so water just keeps coming out = water all over he floor T_T right now it has silicon all round it so it won't leak but I can't clean it unless I want to re silicon etc


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

K so update petcetera/pjs pet has emailed hagen , since this aquarium is discontinued they don't have bamboo color stand but can replace with an all black one !?!? I was like c'mon..... It's not gonna look nice so I got petcetera to re email hagen to see if they have a black tank to match..... How's hagen rep service any one have dealt with them b4


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

so quick update hagen is sending a new black set to pjs/ now petcetera richmond, now all i have to do is take the old bambo set back and get the new1 when it gets in..... lol
getting pretty cold.... might have to wait to set up if it doesnt get in soon......


----------

